# Tomorrow PM Friday 27th



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

anyone fancy a round tomorrow pm at my place? 

Brokenhurst manor. Can't post a link off my phone, but it's not too shoddy :thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.brokenhurst-manor.org.uk/

link for you as i was just having a look!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks rather pleasant but unfortunately can't make tomorrow, another time maybe.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

fundy said:



http://www.brokenhurst-manor.org.uk/

link for you as i was just having a look!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers:thup:



Blue in Munich said:



			Looks rather pleasant but unfortunately can't make tomorrow, another time maybe.
		
Click to expand...

You're always welcome Rich. I've heard how hospitable you've been at your place 

I can but try and follow your example


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

Is it free?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it free?
		
Click to expand...

Is it ....no! 

But I'll shout you a packet of nuts :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

therod said:



			Is it ....no! 

But I'll shout you a packet of nuts :thup:
		
Click to expand...


How much is it I might be up for it as the weekend is out


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			How much is it I might be up for it as the weekend is out
		
Click to expand...


It's Â£30 mate. I may even push to a sarnie


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

therod said:



			It's Â£30 mate. I may even push to a sarnie 

Click to expand...

Are we playing 20 questions?

What time


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Are we playing 20 questions?

What time
		
Click to expand...

I've just booked 13.45. Any good?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

therod said:



			I've just booked 13.45. Any good? 

Click to expand...

Good I will be there 12.45


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2015)

Would have loved to have join you but have a match arranged for tomorrow morning 

Enjoy guys


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Good I will be there 12.45
		
Click to expand...

Nice one I'll get there early and we'll have a sarnie


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

therod said:



			Nice one I'll get there early and we'll have a sarnie
		
Click to expand...

Who else is coming.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Who else is coming.
		
Click to expand...

No one yet.... Just the two of us 

Room for two more though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 26, 2015)

Look forward to it.

Anyone one else fancy a whooping


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pants!!  Just seen this, I would have been able to get the afternoon off.

Ever thought about texting Nick?  

Or maybe you didn't want me to come along


----------



## User20205 (Mar 27, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Pants!!  Just seen this, I would have been able to get the afternoon off.

Ever thought about texting Nick?  

Or maybe you didn't want me to come along  

Click to expand...


Sorry Gordon. You'd have been more than welcome, you could have been witness to my rubbish golf. 

I'll probably do it again in a couple of weeks of you're up for it. 

For the record tony gubbed 5&4


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2015)

Thx for the invite Nick

My appreciation for a great round and great company.
Really enjoyed the course and in the summer when its in full bloom this
course will come into its own.

Ive nicknamed it the Brockenhurst massacre because that's what I did to Nick.
After birdieing the first and playing the course first time to my handicap Nick
didn't stand a chance.

Thx for the lunch and the tea much appreciated.
Lovely to see deer bounding around the course.

A lesson learned though don't go on a Friday the traffic home was ball aching.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll certainly be up for joining you next time if given a bit of notice Nick :thup:

Must have been a bad day to let Tony beat you


----------



## User20205 (Mar 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll certainly be up for joining you next time if given a bit of notice Nick :thup:

Must have been a bad day to let Tony beat you 

Click to expand...

He was good, I was bad. He's got the eye of the tiger and he's coming for you


----------



## Snelly (Mar 29, 2015)

Count me in - always enjoyed it there....


----------

